# whats the best online grooming school in your opinion



## raccoonskitchen (Apr 30, 2009)

^.^ and please dont leave comments saying i shouldn't do this online grooming.. it is the only thing i can do right now. 

thanks


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

There are no good online grooming schools. Sorry, but there's not. You don't learn to groom. All you learn at an online grooming school, you can learn by reading a groomers supply catalog.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Save your money and buy a book called "notes from the grooming table". It's a good book and it will teach you everything an online grooming school will, I'm sure since it's only text and pictures you will get anyways. I got this book when I went to grooming school. 

I know you don't want to hear the rest of my opinion on online grooming schools.


----------



## emohunter (May 18, 2009)

Raggs said:


> There are no good online grooming schools. Sorry, but there's not. You don't learn to groom. All you learn at an online grooming school, you can learn by reading a groomers supply catalog.


I have to say groomers supply catalog is a really good idea.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eh, as long as you have friend's dogs to practice on, go ahead for it. Learn the basics. Hands on is when you will really learn. I don't know which one is the best, but we all gotta start somewhere.

Are there no Pet-somethings in your area? Those places stink, but are really valuable for someone who can't afford a grooming school.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

If you have a Petco in your area, look into that.. But stay AWAY from Petsmart.. There school is 2 weeks long and then they call you a full fledged groomer... I DON'T THINK SO..... 

Groomers are constantly learning. You have to be grooming 10 years and take test and specialize in some breeds to be considered a Master Groomer.. So choose wisely..


----------

